# .............



## Claymore (31 Aug 2014)

..........


----------



## marcros (31 Aug 2014)

The colours look good in the picture. Well done.


----------



## bobman (31 Aug 2014)

Very nice brian lovely colours and I like the idea of the key rack for a first attempt you've done a great job


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (31 Aug 2014)

If that's a first attempt it's better than some so - called professional intarsia I've seen!!!


----------



## Samfire (31 Aug 2014)

Great Job Claymore, I think the colours look pretty good. I've got the same book and I'm going to have a go at the fish first. If and when I get to the frog and it comes out as well as yours I'll be well chuffed.
Sam


----------



## Tim_H (31 Aug 2014)

Brian, 

Very nice, I like the use of the grain patterns on the yellow belly.

I would be very happy with that as my first attempt.

I am looking at the horse head in the same book as my first Intarsia project but other stuff as usual is getting in the,way.


----------



## jonluv (31 Aug 2014)

Very nice indeed--- well done


----------



## Stooby (31 Aug 2014)

Brilliant work Brian! I started at the the front of the Kathy Wise book and an building up to the frog. Not sure I can achieve that yet so I will keep working through the book. Really well done.


----------



## Walney Col (31 Aug 2014)

That's a cracking good job if you don't mind me saying so, even the colours, we all know wood is brown but it doesn't have to be and that's a perfectly good example of why not.


----------



## monkeybiter (31 Aug 2014)

I don't like painted wood.... but yours looks perfect. Have you seen some of the colours of poison dart frogs, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poison_dart_frog, nothing wrong with that.

Intarsia always looks like it must be very difficult, matching the shape of two different pieces exactly. Looks like you've cracked it.


----------



## Kierri (1 Sep 2014)

Brian,

That is beautiful intarsia! I too, like others have mentioned, have the same book and will practice lots of other things before I attempt such a task. I think the colours and grain pattern are bright, novel and beautiful - there are no rules after all and that's the kind of key rack I would definitely have indoors!  

Well done, it's inspired many, I'm sure. Yay you!


Kierri x


----------



## ChrisR (1 Sep 2014)

Brian.

That is a fine piece of work the joints look to be faultless, I have never had a go at intarsia, in all the years I have been using a scroll saw. 

But I know it would not be to that standard, patience would be a problem for me, my long haired boss would say that I got into the wrong queue, when it was handed out. :twisted: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Claymore (1 Sep 2014)

.........


----------



## ColeyS1 (1 Sep 2014)

Very inspiring work ! I like the bright vibrant colours too


----------



## Scrollerman (9 Sep 2014)

That's a really nice piece of Intarsia.
Hats off to you Claymore for a job well done with superb finishing.
I really do like like your work !


----------



## boysie39 (9 Sep 2014)

Great art work IMO. never tried it but see it takes patience which I don't have . Would be very pleased if I had done that even the painting . Looking forward to many more .


----------



## Baldhead (9 Sep 2014)

I've never tried intarsia but if I ever do then I hope my first attempt is as good as yours, I really like it, I too like the way you can see the grain underneath the colours especially on the frogs belly, it's useful, it's recycled timber and I bet once it's in use and others see it, you will be making several more!

Thanks for showing us.

Baldhead


----------



## Claymore (10 Sep 2014)

............


----------



## petecorl (11 Sep 2014)

Hi Brian,

Wonderful project it is brilliant.

Peter.


----------

